# third party.



## justsam (Mar 14, 2011)

after reading alot of the treads about cheating spouses, and having the law on their side, so-to-speak, in terms of restraining orders and such. i curious to know if someone could maybe set-up a business as a third party of some kind to expose these people without getting into trouble... sort of like "Cheaters." the jilted spouse can hire these people, not to harrass but to bring light on these sort of situations. shaming them in public when tehy're out togther philandering around on their spouse. putting a big sign on yourself in the public setting with a big arrow saying- "these two are cheating on their spouse," in a public setting of course, so as not to intrude on private property. could you get in trouble for such a business as that. i mean new types of businesses pop up everyday catering to wierd things. wouldn't this be one of them. this is America, right- free enterprise. just a silly though, but a thought nonetheless. :smthumbup:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Its all about money, most folks bearly have the resorces to catch there spouse. So hiring a PI in most cases is out of reach...most effective but out of reach.

Then say you have a PI business, and you do offer some kind of service, I would think the liablity coverage would be out of reach for most clients to cover.

You would need big money backing....sponsors if you will to stay out of legal trouble. I guess if you could afford a PI one may be able to retain a lawyer to make sure your covered when you puplicly humilate the "cheaters".

Who knows but maybe the show gets away with it by its pure entertainment value and the POS caught don't have the finacial resorces to fight them.

Note: "cheaters is a legal trademark and I am not using it for profit or personal gain.

Like the disclamier ;-)


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

We could open up a new forum here to find other people willing to "out" OM/OW  Just random emails and FB messages from random people


----------



## justsam (Mar 14, 2011)

^there is a place on the internet called "cheaterville.com," where cheaters are plastered on their web pages. they have no legal recourse because its not defamation because its all true. this is what i mean. jilted spouses have no legal recourse, but third parties DO. they can't stop third parties from "outing" them because its public knowledge... see what i mean. someone could BANK on that. if these people(cheaters) are in a public place, they can't do anything about it because its a "freedom of speech" issue- a public place. this is where one can shame them for their cheating behavior... see what i mean.


----------



## justsam (Mar 14, 2011)

i'm seriously thinking of openeing such a business, as i have the financial backing for it. i'm tired of these people getting away with this sort of behavior.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

To what end? You'd be exposing yourself to civil lawsuits. And they'd be right.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Make sure the budget for your business includes bodyguards. I have a feeling you are going to need them.


----------



## justsam (Mar 14, 2011)

Runs- like Cheaters. they're in a public setting. they can't sue you if you catch them in a public setting. i didn't say stalk these people. you're there at your own accord in a public setting. what can they do about that. its freedom of speech. you're not slandering anyone because its the truth.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

After reading some of the stories on TAM I think some of the LSs should be able to get their DS certified mentally ill under the mental health act and put away for their own good for a 28 day assessment.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Most of the cases that "Cheaters" exposes will never be seen because all parties have to sign a release, even if their identities are withheld.

Which leads me to believe that "Cheaters" is not totally as real as they say they are.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

As a LS I would hate it if that's how my H's affair got outed. It's such a devastating experience already and to have everyone know our personal business would make it even more humiliating. Only a few trusted people know of my H's affair and even those relationships have been strained by the knowledge. For couples who decide to rebuild, it's more helpful to let people know who can be supportive and not judgemental.

The concept of outing an affair in public not only shames the cheater, but the person who chose the cheater as their spouse. Just because one LS wants the affair outed to the world, doesn't mean the other LS wants it too.

I'm very sensitive to this concept, because I feel it violates the LS's right to privacy. Perhaps it'd be different if both LS's agreed to the public affair outing. However, If that's the case, we could go confront them in public ourselves and save our money for MC, therapy, and/or divorce lawyers.


----------



## Cypress (May 26, 2011)

Here is another service you proposed company could add:

Semen Sniffing Dogs

:lol:


----------

